# Best antibiotic for shipping fever complex??



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Still looking for answers......which would you recommend? Penicillin or Oxytetrecyline?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I have used penicillin successfully for it. It must be given twice a day for 7 to 10 days.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you get VetRx? Maybe give that a try before starting another antibiotic. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LA200 or Bio-Mycin doses at 3cc per 100lbs 1x a day for 4-5 days.... :wink:

works great for shipping fever...

Are any of them pregnant Does?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

No pregnant does. I talked to the vet and I am getting Excenel (expensive but supposed to be really good).


----------

